# Idiot drivers will now still refuse tips



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Even with in app tipping, I'm sure some idiot drivers will still not accept cash tips


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Count me in, I don't want tips. And I especially do not want any cash in my vehicle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Count me in, I don't want tips. And I especially do not want any cash in my vehicle.


You mean you dont give tips. You dont dirve.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You mean you dont give tips. You dont dirve.


I don't give tips nor accept them as a driver.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't give tips nor accept them as a driver.


You should take a bus then.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> You should take a bus then.


I take whatever form of transportation is available that meets or exceeds my needs and is the lowest price. No tipping is required on any form of transportation be that Bus, Uber, Taxi, Lyft, Metro, etc.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Obviously you must be European.



Uberfunitis said:


> I take whatever form of transportation is available that meets or exceeds my needs and is the lowest price. No tipping is required on any form of transportation be that Bus, Uber, Taxi, Lyft, Metro, etc.


I guess you should use your own two feet at all times.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> Obviously you must be European.
> 
> I guess you should use your own two feet at all times.


Nope, although I did live in Europe for a number of years though. I do use my own two feet at times when other options are too expensive or I don't have a time constraint and am not going far. All choices are on the table, and none of them require a tip.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't give tips nor accept them as a driver.


The Real Good News For You... You have to OPT in to get tips so just ignore the prompt and you'll be all set. Uber accommodates everyone. They must have see your posts and made the opt in mandatory. So you are not a lone voice in the wilderness. My problem is I have not figured out how to use the ignore feature yet


----------

